# Help with new Weed in Bermuda



## Philly_Gunner (Apr 23, 2019)

Been noticing this weed popping up around the edged areas of my lawn lately. Easy to ya d pull but would appreciate any help with ID. Thanks y'all!!


----------



## Dawgvet (Jul 2, 2019)

That is the cotyledon of a seed. Basically the embryonic first "leaf". The true leaf is barely visible, so it is hard to ID the actual plant. Maybe wait a few days or look around to see if any of the seeds have a couple of true leafs and take a picture of it?


----------



## JSS22 (Mar 15, 2018)

That looks like a Morning Glory seedling.

JSS


----------

